

Ask HN: What do you use for your digital rolodex? - timjahn

I've yet to find/use something that keeps track digitally of all the people I know professionally.  An ideal solution would let me store their name, basic contact info, notes about them, and contextual tags about why they're important to me.<p>An example need would be to search for all people I know who are developers (even PHP only developers) or all people I know who are related to agencies (own one, work at one, etc.)<p>Seems all the existing contact solutions are targeted at small businesses and bloated with features I don't need right now.<p>Anybody know of a great digital rolodex out there?
======
leephillips
I've been using the Google contact list, because of convenience. Contacts are
available on iPhone, in Gmail, Google Talk phone, Google Voice.

------
gregcohn
This remains an interesting problem that attracts a lot of startup activity. A
few players in this space worth checking out: \- ConnectedHQ (acquired by
LinkedIn) \- Mingly \- Xobni \- Rexter \- Contactually I'm sure there are
others, but if you're inclined to report back, I'd be interested to know what
you decide on and why.

------
ryetoasthumor
I use Base CRM because it's ridiculously simple for contacts and on my galaxy
nexus the app is one of the few that is truly awesome. It keeps my business
and personal contacts separate and lets me add notes and tasks after every
work call.

